

(Constructive) Criticism to make SS09 even better - sanj

Like pretty much everyone else, I enjoyed SS immensely.<p>But everything can be made better, right?<p>What's your advice for next year?
======
sanj
Birds of a Feather signs?

Hackers are often shy. How about in between meeting there are labelled
gathering points about topics: scaling, Rails, hiring, PR, etc.

Bonus points if speakers can be be convinced to visit one.

------
sanj
Question tokens? Perhaps only 2 for the day? or based on Karma?

~~~
Xichekolas
Or at least don't invite that one guy back.

------
sanj
More pizza! And a better distribution system. That was a bit of a zoo.

Given all of the "we're hiring" pages posted, I am sure some can underwrite
that. Maybe Sequoia?

------
sanj
Have HN names on the nametags. BIG. iamlamegringo did this and I loved (and
copied) it.

edw519 had a shirt with it, and that was great too.

------
sanj
Shut down wifi during talks?

inspired by Meg Whitman.

